# What to do with yard waste?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I burn all branches & wood
Leaves & grass I compost
I have several areas Where I can make compost piles

I've raked out 2 compost piles into my garden
It was like black gold...very nice soil


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> ... I can't make a composter the size of my house!


why not?


How much land do you have? 

if you have a lot of branches regularly, a wood chipper might be a good idea for you. That can be used as wood chips just like people pay a fortune for at the gardening center or you could toss it into a mulch pile with the grass and all the kitchen waster and as dave says; make some gold.


it does take some work and education to do it in the most efficient manner though.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I too burn branches although I don't get too many. Leaves and grass clippings can be composted. During the heavy growing season (now) I will collect my grass clippings and place them around my veggies in the garden. If you get one of those composting barrels you can turn it around much faster. I have been wanting one but I think I will try and make one first. i have an empty plastic barrel around.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

For branches etc find someone near you who heats with wood
I take all wood/branches from neighbors & burn them in the winter


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

nap said:


> why not?
> 
> 
> How much land do you have?
> ...


I have a small yard, I'd say about medium sized. No room for a huge composter. I've thought of maybe making a small one, but it would just fill up too fast. The biggest is in fall/spring because of all the leaves. I still have lot of leaves that I just neglected, and I just mow over them lol. 

Wonder how well it would work if I just slowly went through the pile with the lawnmower, think it would be too much for a typical 2 stroke mulcher mower?


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

They have paper leaf sacks at the stores for your leaves. If you do your homework I am sure there is some place to take them. Around these parts just about every community has a yard waste recycling center. It is so popular now I would be amazed if you didn't have one.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> I have a small yard, I'd say about medium sized. No room for a huge composter. I've thought of maybe making a small one, but it would just fill up too fast. The biggest is in fall/spring because of all the leaves. I still have lot of leaves that I just neglected, and I just mow over them lol.
> 
> Wonder how well it would work if I just slowly went through the pile with the lawnmower, think it would be too much for a typical 2 stroke mulcher mower?


along with what Bushman said; I know our local landfill accepts yard waste. They put it into huge piles and let it compost and then give it away to the locals.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Post on freecycle or some gardening websites. In the fall I have caught people 'stealing' my raked leaves for their compost pile. I know there are people out there who would want and haul your yard waste. They're nuts - but they're out there.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a rather large lot and 86 trees of different varieties for shade. So, I do have to trim limbs often. I have a designated spot way in the back where I pile the limbs until I can get to them with my loppers to cut them into shorter lengths. As I cut them into shorter lengths I then move the short pieces into a different pile onto which I put my leaves I rake up. This pile does decay, I have to turn it to get to the composted material which is the purpose of the pile. David


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Nothing wrong with mowing leaves. I haven't raked leaves in many years. I refuse to bag, rake or otherwise collect grass or leaves. It all gets mowed in place and discharged right back onto the yard. Causes me no problems.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

my brother mows and bags all of his grass and leaves and throws them on his garden.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was reading up on leaf/branch shredders too, sounds interesting. They shred them into very tiny bits that you can just throw back in the yard or into a compost. I can't seem to find any place to buy one, but I suppose it can't be all that hard to make one.

Was also thinking if I can find a safe way to burn that stuff, I could maybe build a generator that runs on yard waste. That would be kind of cool.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd also go with a chipper of some variety. You can use the output as mulch or toss it into a compost pile or two. Once the pieces are small they break down relatively quickly compared to tree sized pieces. Leaves and Grass are mostly water and will breakdow fastest, you can just drop them back onto your yard once cut up. They make nice fertilizer. If you don't want to buy one you can probably rent one for a weekend. Local prices here run between $100 and $200 per day depending on size (up to 6".)


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

get a fire pit, party outside!!


----------

